# Best option for catastrophic health insurance?



## Promezclan (Jun 28, 2014)

I see a lot of health insurance options in Spain are more like paying to have the right to medical care. I don't want that - I just want actual "insurance", to insure against the possibility of catastrophic loss, but pay out of pocket for normal care. When I was in the United States, I had a plan that was only $30/month (since I am young and healthy), with a huge deductible. How do I get something like that in Spain? Can I just directly buy catastrophic plans, or do I need to use travel insurance or something?


----------

